
Introducing the new Golem Docs and sharing our findings - tech_man7
https://blog.golemproject.net/https-docs-google-com-presentation-d-1cgycgjkju00svuzvuaxxr2mxrhxrqygivyxbub1l5mk-edit-slide-id-g50dde35670_0_54/
======
pplonski86
I would love to see more use cases from Golem rather than update about new
docs. On their website there is information about graphic rendering and ML
(which is under investigation, so no use case now).

~~~
mariapaulafn
Hi there, have you seen the repo on the WASM usecase? For the overview guide,
see [https://docs.golem.network/#/About/Use-
Cases?id=wasm](https://docs.golem.network/#/About/Use-Cases?id=wasm).

You can find some precompiled Wasm binaries that are known to run in Golem at
[https://github.com/golemfactory/wasm-
store](https://github.com/golemfactory/wasm-store). If you wanted to try out
your own Wasm binary on the other hand, guide on what your program should
include can be found at [https://github.com/golemfactory/sp-
wasm](https://github.com/golemfactory/sp-wasm).

